# >>> Happy Birthday, Nicko! <<<



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To our fearless leader...

Here's to a wonderful birthday and a year of great things! :beer:

Happy, healthy birthday to you!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nicko. Any special plans for your 35th?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:roll: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :roll:

There should be a brass band playing :bounce: !

Thank you so much for the wonderful web site. All the best to you today and for the year to come.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday, nicko!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Nicko,

Happy Birthday.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Dear Nicko,
Let the little lady wine you and dine you, the way we would if we could. Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

May this be your happiest birthday ever! 

Warm wishes


Isabelle


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Best wishes for a year of happiness, health and success! :bounce:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks everyone, it has been a good day even though I have been rather sick the past couple days. Actually stayed home from work and just rested. I guess we mello with age.

We(Col and I) celebrated our 3 year anniversary last week and went to the opera which was fun (The Marriage Of Figaro). If you are planning on seeing this at some point I would highly suggest a mattinee since it is a 3 hour and 44 minute affair. Very enjoyable.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy B-day and Happy Anniversary!!!! May you have many more of both!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Has it been a whole year already!?! Well then a very Happy Birthday and Anniversary to you with all the sentiments stated above.
I wish you all the very best, you have a special place in my heart and I think you remember why. Best wishes!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nicko!!!

Happy anniversary too 

I wish you the best and as always I wish that you won't stay away from the kitchen for long!


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!

den


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes,  Every year. Nicko tries like heck but just can't catchup! 

I'm in a mood today.


----------

